# Back to Basics



## Seeks the Way (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm back after a long haiatus. I hope I speled it correctly.  I had the honor of taking tai kwon do, and judo under Grand Master Ok Hyung Kim for a brief time, at a previous stage in my life.  It is now an honor to study kyuki do, under the tutelage of master Jeff Kim, Son of the Grand Master Kim.  I learn as I go.  I learn slowly, but embrace fully.  Previous knowlege returns quickly, and in my 3 weeks back, I have seen marked positive resuls. I look forward with eager anticipation , to a long and bountiful experience in kyuki do.

I am willing to learn from all who teach with a pure heart, and a solid foundation, regarless of age, gender, or national roots.  I belive that one who knows,and who is willing to teach in this manner has much to offer, and deserves much respect.

I hope to gain insight, and the benefit of wisdome of those who have gone before me in this journey.:asian:


----------



## Seeks the Way (Feb 26, 2006)

Seeks the Way said:
			
		

> I'm back after a long haiatus. I hope I speled it correctly. I had the honor of taking tai kwon do, and judo under Grand Master Ok Hyung Kim for a brief time, at a previous stage in my life. It is now an honor to study kyuki do, under the tutelage of master Jeff Kim, Son of the Grand Master Kim. I learn as I go. I learn slowly, but embrace fully. Previous knowlege returns quickly, and in my 3 weeks back, I have seen marked positive resuls. I look forward with eager anticipation , to a long and bountiful experience in kyuki do.
> 
> I am willing to learn from all who teach with a pure heart, and a solid foundation, regarless of age, gender, or national roots. I belive that one who knows,and who is willing to teach in this manner has much to offer, and deserves much respect.
> 
> I hope to gain insight, and the benefit of wisdome of those who have gone before me in this journey.:asian:


 
I'm sorry for the terrible spelling


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome seek the way and there are alot of great practitionors on this site. All the info. that can be gain will be gained for the qhole hearted.
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. I look forward to your input.
Sean Wold


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome back..Seek and Ye shall find...


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome back! I hope we can offer some assistance. Good luck with your training!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome Back!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome back, Seek.  Please post in KMA General about Kyuki Do ... see you there!!!


----------



## still learning (Feb 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the sites.......Aloha


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Feel free to put in your input, and happy posting!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Cujo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome ~!  

Enjoy the board 

~Tess


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 1, 2006)

Welcome


----------

